# Hedgehog cake!



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Hubby and I recently celebrated our 45th wedding anniversary and the kids ordered a cake to reflect our newest family member. JoKa is a combination of our names, and the cake tasted as yummy as it looked


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Aw that's adorable ! Happy anniversary by the way


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

It's cute, was it yummy? :lol:

Happy Anniversary!!!

ML


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Happy anniversary! Love the cake!


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Congrats. That looks like a tasty cake!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! I hope you enjoyed your beautiful and thoughtful cake!!


----------



## rerun (Jul 25, 2014)

Happy anniversary! Love the cake!


----------



## scottcrowan (Apr 20, 2016)

Oww!! Thats looking really sweet and Yummy. I must say you have got very nice kids and off-course a new member too.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

This thread is from 2014. Please check the dates before posting, as some of these users haven't been on in ages and won't see your response. Thanks!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!!!!!! John and I will hit our 40th in June. Your cake is wonderful!!!!!!! Very thoughtful children..............


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

shetland said:


> Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!!!!!! John and I will hit our 40th in June. Your cake is wonderful!!!!!!! Very thoughtful children..............


Congrats. Also, This thread is from 2014. Please check the dates before posting, as some of these users haven't been on in ages and won't see your response. Thanks!


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words :relaxed: Yes, this was nearly 2 years ago, and I am still obsessed with all things hedgehog although I don't check in here as often as I should. Our newest family member is 2 years old now and still perfect in every way. Kids are still sweet and thoughtful, and of course the grandkids are perfect as well despite what their parents say. We are blessed...and congrats to you, Shetland (every time I see your name I smile because I think of ponies, although I know the reference is sheepdogs).


----------

